
TengineKit – Free Real-Time Face Landmarks 212 Points for Mobile - meilande
https://github.com/OAID/TengineKit
======
meilande
TengineKit is an easy-to-integrate face detection and face landmarks SDK. At
present, it can run on various mobile phones at very low latency.

